# gefälschte nvidia GTX 960 mit "192bit angebundenen4GB"



## biosat_lost (31. Januar 2018)

*gefälschte nvidia GTX 960 mit "192bit angebundenen4GB"*

Die Karte GTX 960 soll neu etwa 40€ kosten.

SLI ist deaktiviert.

Die192 Bit Anbindung wird sicherheitshalber aucch als Tippfehler hingestellt.

Foto mit geschütztem nvidia aufkleber mind. 10 Jahre alt abgebildet.....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadie (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: gefälschte nvidia GTX 960 mit "192bit angebundenen4GB"*

Was willst du uns damit jetzt mitteilen?


----------



## slasher (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: gefälschte nvidia GTX 960 mit "192bit angebundenen4GB"*

Ich glaube das liegt an dem Vollmond, Blutmond, Blaumond und Mondfinsternis in einem, dass verschleiert manchem die realistische Sicht auf die Dinge des Lebens...

Ein anderer hier im Forum möchte Info's zum Verteidigungsfall...


Alles sehr bedenklich heute


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: gefälschte nvidia GTX 960 mit "192bit angebundenen4GB"*



shadie schrieb:


> Was willst du uns damit jetzt mitteilen?



Das gefälschte Grakas im Umlauf sind.
Gibt zu dem Thema einige Videos auf YouTube wie man solche Karten identifizieren kann.

Find ich immer wieder gut, auf sowas aufmerksam zu machen!


----------



## shadie (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: gefälschte nvidia GTX 960 mit "192bit angebundenen4GB"*



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Das gefälschte Grakas im Umlauf sind.
> Gibt zu dem Thema einige Videos auf YouTube wie man solche Karten identifizieren kann.
> 
> Find ich immer wieder gut, auf sowas aufmerksam zu machen!



Das steht so aber nicht in dem text.
Wenn man warnen wollen würde sollte man sagen wo die Karte gelistet ist und direkt vor dem Anbieter warnen.

Das steht dort aber leider nicht.
Es wird auch nirgends von Betrug geschrieben in seinem Post.

Daher frage ich ja....was er uns genau mitteilen will.
Und die Bilder......sind sehr klein, da erkennt man null drauf.


----------



## biosat_lost (31. Januar 2018)

Na ja 40e neu, Spezifikationen die die 970 laut "Experten" hätte haben sollen....

Die Karte hat 4 256KB Partitionen, die jeweils mit 32bit angebunden sind.
Gut immerhin 128 bit 1GB.

Ich fand das so unglaublich dreißt, dass ich das Euch zeigen musste...

Boa gut ich hätte die polizei anrufen sollen.


----------



## -Shorty- (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: gefälschte nvidia GTX 960 mit "192bit angebundenen4GB"*

Naja, es ist einfach unverständlich geschrieben und formuliert.

Solche "Warnungen" sind dann nur schwer als solche zu erkennen, also wertfrei...


----------



## keinnick (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: gefälschte nvidia GTX 960 mit "192bit angebundenen4GB"*



biosat_lost schrieb:


> Na ja 40e neu, Spezifikationen die die 970 laut "Experten" hätte haben sollen....
> 
> Die Karte hat 4 256KB Partitionen, die jeweils mit 32bit angebunden sind.
> Gut immerhin 128 bit 1GB.
> ...



Auf den Bildern erkennt man nichts. Verlinke uns doch einfach mal die Webseite, auf der Du das Teil gefunden hast.


----------



## bastian123f (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: gefälschte nvidia GTX 960 mit "192bit angebundenen4GB"*

Wahrscheinlich von eBay oder? Da sehe ich die öfters.


----------



## XT1024 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: gefälschte nvidia GTX 960 mit "192bit angebundenen4GB"*

Juhuu, RuKa. Das passende Forum wurde ja erst leicht  verfehlt.



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Das gefälschte Grakas im Umlauf sind.


Waaas?
Ich soll also die neue 1080 Ti für 150 € nicht kaufen?  


->


shadie schrieb:


> Was willst du uns damit jetzt mitteilen?


Ja, manchmal frage ich mich wirklich...
Merkt man nicht schon beim Schreiben, dass das gar nichts ist?



biosat_lost schrieb:


> Ich fand das so unglaublich dreißt, dass ich das Euch zeigen musste...


Dann hast du das offenbar vergessen.


----------



## Tigertechnik (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: gefälschte nvidia GTX 960 mit "192bit angebundenen4GB"*

Wurde hier schon mal drüber berichtet, einfach ein bios für gpu-z auf karte und teuer verkaufen. Hier hat dann sogar jdm. aus fun so eine Karte ersteigert um zu sehn um welche es sich wirklich handeld....  naja jedenfalls hatte der chinesische Verkäufer wohl so mehrere 1000stück verkauft und gut cash gemacht. Das jetzt bei den aktuellen Preisen wieder jemand auif die idee kommt wundert da wenig. Leute die solche schwache Hardware kaufen, kennen sich meisten weniger aus, noch interessieren sie sich groß für shader, bit , v-ram , usw....Ergo wird es einige geben denen es nicht mal auffällt schummelware gekauft zu haben^=^


----------



## EyRaptor (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: gefälschte nvidia GTX 960 mit "192bit angebundenen4GB"*

Ich mache mir da manchmal nen spaß draus und suche die jeweils eigentliche Karte.
Macht am meisten Spaß wenn halb gefälschte GPU-Z Screenshots mit dabei sind.
Meistens sind es dann gt 4xx Karten.


----------



## 45thFuchs (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: gefälschte nvidia GTX 960 mit "192bit angebundenen4GB"*

Wahrscheinlich eine GTX660.
Kauft einfach via Paypal protection oder noch besser bei einem Deutschen fachladen,um die ecke.
Dem könnt ihr falsche Produkte noch am selben tag sonst wohin pudern.
Online Käufe aus China sind höchst bedenklich,nicht zuletzt wegen den Lieferzeiten von Aliexpress.
Hab da mal teile für einen Baumarktroller gekauft,Katastrophal.


----------



## biosat_lost (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: gefälschte nvidia GTX 960 mit "192bit angebundenen4GB"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadie (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: gefälschte nvidia GTX 960 mit "192bit angebundenen4GB"*



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ich mache mir da manchmal nen spaß draus und suche die jeweils eigentliche Karte.
> Macht am meisten Spaß



Klingt fast nach Memory was du da beschreibst


----------



## biosat_lost (31. Januar 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ich mache mir da manchmal nen spaß draus und suche die jeweils eigentliche Karte.
> Macht am meisten Spaß wenn halb gefälschte GPU-Z Screenshots mit dabei sind.
> Meistens sind es dann gt 4xx Karten.





biosat_lost schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


                                         das ist eine derer.


----------



## EyRaptor (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: gefälschte nvidia GTX 960 mit "192bit angebundenen4GB"*

Schaut euch mal diese "980ti" an 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: auf Ebay in den USA sind die scammer auch gut dabei



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

